# Veritas Micro-Adjust Wheel Marking Gauge



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Mads as always a joy to read your post 

Take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck

Mads, I think that this is probably a nice tool. I started to buy one the other day but I couldn't afford it. I use the combination mortice and marking gage that I bought almost 40 years ago and it still works good for me. I would like to have one, however. Maybe I can get one somewhere on down the road.


----------



## docholladay

I also have the one without the micro adjuster. When I purchased mine, the one with the micro-adjuster was not yet available. As you know, had the micro-adjuster have been available, there is no way that I would have been able to turn it down. I'm too much of a tool-a-holic to pass on that. Just look at my signature.


----------



## JWood

The micro adjuster looks like it would lock more secure than the one without it. I have had my older model slip sometimes when marking a long resaw cut. I still really like the tool. I usually set it using dial calipers and make certain to tighten well so it doesn't slip when marking along the grain.


----------



## blackcherry

Nice write up mon copain, when using hand tool precision is the optimum and micro adjustment make it happen. Thanks for sharing this marking tool it just may make my shopping list…BC Just place order through Lee Valley free shipping through Sept. 27 thank again Mafe


----------



## mafe

So cool with all the answers, and feedback, the more the better, since this can be the best place for reviews if we use it.
Best of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

I have this tool, also, and really like it. There are certain tools that are so beautifully designed & built that it's a pleasure just to hold them, like this gauge and my Lie-Nielsen shoulder plane. God, I need to get a life…


----------



## mafe

It's what we have - a life - a life full of passion.
And it's soooooooooo wonderful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DoctorDan

I use this guage all the time. I use the micro adjust feature probably half the time. It is handy but not as revolutionary as I thought It would be.


----------



## 33706

So much better than those markers with a spur. I use my Veritas exclusively now.


----------



## jackass

*Hi Mafe,
Have never used a marking guage, perhaps after having read this it will be an excuse to buy one.
Jack*


----------



## ic3ss

I picked this up a few months ago, but have not had a need for it yet. I will say this: I looked first at the Rockler version of this gauge and all I can say is, Made in China. Fit and finish sucks on it. The movement of the fence was rough and it just felt cheap. When My Veritas gauge came in I knew I made the right choice.


----------



## mafe

Now I used it for quite a while, and can oly say 'IT IS SUBLIME' I simply love it.
The detail, the use, the precission.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha

I have this gauge and the TiteMark and use ithem more often than any other. My favorite part about it is that you can make a mark in the wood (for a dado/rebate, for example) using a sharp knife. You can then place the wheel in the knife mark and snug the fence to the wood. I find this harder to do with knife-based cutting gauges. Of course, I don't have any of these for reference!

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=BIGP&description=Gauges+by+Colen+Clenton&fullimagepath=/prodimg/ms/big/MS-CCGUXX_big.gif


----------



## mafe

Try this:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45851
DIY


----------

